# Mounting transducer inside the hull ???



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.midlandsstriperclub.org/Installing_A_Shoot-thru.pdf


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> http://www.midlandsstriperclub.org/Installing_A_Shoot-thru.pdf



What took you so long [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

Thanks I knew I could count on you.


----------

